# Aponogeton bulbs



## Lordcycle (Dec 3, 2006)

i put a couple in my ten gallon tank but i've never tried to grow these before. i keep hearing how hardy and easy these plants are?


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

yea, very easy to grow man. Dont like to be moved after growing. how many wpg u have going on?


----------



## Lordcycle (Dec 3, 2006)

i think there 2000 watts? does that sound right for a 10 gallon tank?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Lordcycle said:


> i think there 2000 watts? does that sound right for a 10 gallon tank?


no


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

Very Easy to grow.

Current setup below is 1.8 watts per gallon, and they love it. ( Background plants are apotogen)


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

its funny, i just got some of these too and was coming to post a thread the same as you.
im wondering, the package says just drop them in.
but i was thinkin that my fish will probably eat them. so I was going to bury, think this makes any difference at all?


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

Nick g said:


> its funny, i just got some of these too and was coming to post a thread the same as you.
> im wondering, the package says just drop them in.
> but i was thinkin that my fish will probably eat them. so I was going to bury, think this makes any difference at all?


Makes a big difference. burying them could cause delayed/no growth. The bulb will send out its first lil shoot, followed by some roots. If that shoot is sent out upside down, then no growth will occur.

best bet, if you want to plant them w/o the bulbs getting eaten, and the above happening, then you ought to put them in a zip lock bag with water in order to start the germination process. Once you have a sprout, then transfer it to the tank and bury the bulb just below the surface.

hope that helps.

Oh, and at least with my luck, it took me 3 packages to get three growing plants. so I hope you've got a few.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

XSPhoto said:


> its funny, i just got some of these too and was coming to post a thread the same as you.
> im wondering, the package says just drop them in.
> but i was thinkin that my fish will probably eat them. so I was going to bury, think this makes any difference at all?


Makes a big difference. burying them could cause delayed/no growth. The bulb will send out its first lil shoot, followed by some roots. If that shoot is sent out upside down, then no growth will occur.

best bet, if you want to plant them w/o the bulbs getting eaten, and the above happening, then you ought to put them in a zip lock bag with water in order to start the germination process. Once you have a sprout, then transfer it to the tank and bury the bulb just below the surface.

hope that helps.

Oh, and at least with my luck, it took me 3 packages to get three growing plants. so I hope you've got a few.
[/quote]

yeah i got two packages... hahaha
thanks man, thats an awesome idea.
i will try it.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

r u guys getting these at walmart?


----------



## Lordcycle (Dec 3, 2006)

I got a couple of questions. does it matter if these bulbs move around? because my pleco keeps knocking into them causing them to move around. also i have 2 that didn't sink and are still floating after 2 days. Will these still grow? Does the sprout start as a little white thing coming out? also is 14 hours good enough light for these bulbs?



Curley said:


> r u guys getting these at walmart?


i got mine at wal-mart.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Lordcycle said:


> i think there 2000 watts? does that sound right for a 10 gallon tank?


DAMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!! 200 wpg. I didnt know plants can grow on the sun. Just playing man. you need more like 20 watts


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

I've gotten them from walmart and petco...

they'll be fine being knocked around til they start growing, then you should plant them.

If they are floating, usually that means they are bad, sometimes they'll sink, sometimes they wont.

14hrs is plenty fine, that's about what I'm running mine on and they are doing well.

you can see in my pic above that they will from time to time shoot long thin flowering sprouts up. if you see that happening, just chop them off... they cause the plants to be more sick since the nutrients go to the flower, and it's really nothing to look at, just white fuzzy sh*t. looks like spider eggs


----------



## Lordcycle (Dec 3, 2006)

are the tiny white dots on the bulbs sprouts?


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

perhaps... I've had mine for a couple months now, and don't quite recall what the initial look was. I would suggest waiting until there is an actual sprout (leaf etc...) before burying it though.


----------

